# Critique wanted, beginners painting



## katylyn (Nov 14, 2016)

So I'm currently trying to teach myself how to paint with acrylics from online tutorials and what not. I've learned quite a bit and was wondering if I could get some feedback and helpful thoughts? Thanks! Also, is there a way to get an aquamarine blue with just using Liquitex basics? I have Naphthol Crimson, Ultramarine Blue, Cadmiun Yellow (medium hue), Phthalocyanine Green, Titanium White, and Mars Black.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice start!

I am not into acrylic so I won't be any help with that question. 

As far as critique, you are not afraid of color and that is a good thing. I would suggest you need a lot more contrast, shadow and light. Everyone starts out unsure as to how much is too much, just keep it in mind and study other paintings and tutorials, you will find what works for you.

Looking forward to seeing your improvements as you practice, practice, practice!


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi katylyn,

I call acrylic ... high-tech watercolor. Because I work in both media... and water is the key to both media.

Your question ... how to get aquamarine blue with the colors you already have?

What you want is a green-blue ... so mix your ultramarine, cadmium yellow and your Phthalocyanine Green.

Play with the mix ratios because some times you'll want a light or a dark or a medium aquamarine.

The color mixes for acrylic and watercolor are the same.

Picassolite


----------

